# Alum report 4/2/17



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Got out on the lake yesterday for 1st time this year. 1st time in new (to me) boat so was mainly a test drive/see how everything works type of trip. Launched at New Galena. Threw around a few lures. A couple short strikes on moving baits but nothing else. Water clarity pretty decent in south pool especially by the dam and heavily stained in the area I checked out in middle pool. It is muddy up at 36/37 so did not head that far north. Water probably a bit warmer up there as I was marking high 40s to low 50s where I was. I need to dial in my fishfinders though so if anybody has some accurate surface temps to share it would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Most of the south pool yesterday was 47-48 degrees


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Lundy said:


> Most of the south pool yesterday was 47-48 degrees


Thanks Kim!


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

So how was the new boat?


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

lacdown said:


> So how was the new boat?


Its pretty nice and hopefully should be a good fishing/family boat for me for years. The 24v 75# motor guide is crazy fast even on 1 so was trying to figure out a way to slow that down but not finding any viable options thus far. also the bow mount FF needs to be upgraded. was hoping to get a year out of it so i don't have to put a 2nd one on this year (new installation at the helm a couple weeks ago). I have a few tweaks to make and then will be back out there soon.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Drill some holes in the prop blades to slow down.


----------



## kfi (Nov 11, 2013)

Bleeding Minnow said:


> I need to dial in my fishfinders though so if anybody has some accurate surface temps to share it would be appreciated. Thanks.


I was measuring 46-48 in south pool. Between 48-52 in middle pool and 48-53 in north pool. The lower values in the range in north pool were measured early in the day and the warmer values were measured around 3 or so after sun had warmed the muddy water up some.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Shortdrift said:


> Drill some holes in the prop blades to slow down.


 i don't think im ready to go that route. have you done or seen this? how many holes and how much is it slowing it down? thanks.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

It is trial and error.1/4" toward the tip in the thicker part of the blade and 3/8" toward the hub. Space the holes apart so you can increase them if needed. Warning! You may waste a prop as they do not withstand much abuse with the holes. I always carry a spare prop and pin in the boat.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Shortdrift said:


> It is trial and error.1/4" toward the tip in the thicker part of the blade and 3/8" toward the hub. Space the holes apart so you can increase them if needed. Warning! You may waste a prop as they do not withstand much abuse with the holes. I always carry a spare prop and pin in the boat.


 Ok thanks!


----------



## bluebilldays (Feb 2, 2008)

Try a small drift bag


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm sure you will find a way to slow her down. But also sure you will appreciate that power when it's gusty an you can hold on spots/fish all day long.
Maybe look into different style blades for that particular tm if available?


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I'm sure you will find a way to slow her down. But also sure you will appreciate that power when it's gusty an you can hold on spots/fish all day long.
> Maybe look into different style blades for that particular tm if available?


i did look into different blades a bit and may look further. i figure i just need some time to get used to it. a week of fishing on Chautauqua next month is gonna teach me real fast. and i have a tiller troll i might throw on there for when i want to crawl. also like you said good on the windy days and also good for that other deep central ohio lake.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I would try a drift bag or a 5 gallon bucket. Also call or email motorguide. They may have a better solution.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lol sounds like you might out run some of the bigger boats using kickers there....
Lol you could always go get a bigger boat to fit the motor......
I think once you get used to it you will be all good. Other then running harnesses or maybe running a bank with fast moving baits searching I can't think of many more situations were you may need to slow her down. An even then 1.0 mph is a pretty slow clip.
So ya maybe some trolling bags kept in the boat for the calm days you can't point her into the wind to compensate will come inhandy.... 
Good luck with your new rig this year!!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I am sure with the windy days we have had lately it would have came in handy. Hope the new boat works out for you. I am hoping if all goes well I will be able to upgrade next year. Now I need to start looking to see what I might want so when the time comes I am ready to pull the trigger.


----------

